# A Rudy Fernandez Trade Proposal...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Knicks Trade:*
Wilson Chandler...SF
Roger Mason Jr. ...G
Bill Walker ...G
$3 million cash

*Knicks Receive:* 
Rudy Fernandez...SG



*Blazers Trade:*
Rudy Fernandez

*Blazers Receive:*
Leon Powe...PF
2 Future First Round Picks (MIA)



*Cavaliers Trade:*
Leon Powe...PF
2 Future First Round Picks (via MIA)

*Cavaliers Receive:*
Wilson Chandler...G/F
Roger Mason Jr. ...G
Bill Walker...SF
$3 million cash


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Weird idea, because I've already read (can't remember where) that Knicks already declined a Chandler for Rudy trade... Why would they agree to ship 3 million, Mason and Walker with him for Rudy?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Far too much for Rudy.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i honestly believe rudy would be a good fit , the blazers dont even want a player , they want future assets, just hold firm with 2 2nd rounders 3 mil. as a sweetener so they can use that cash to buy a pick in a future year.


----------

